# RIP Bailey bum



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Love you so much my wee stinker :flrt:. Wish you could have got better, would have loved to have taken you to the beach in the summer! Will take you there again soon. I miss you so much already it's only been 17hours since you left, can't belive i won't ever get to snuggle you again . 

































RIP BAILEY 2005-2009


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

awww  
sad news 
RIP xxxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwww gwinni hun  im so sorry you have lost bailey 


great big hugs to you hun (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


Rip lil man 


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks both of you. He was with me for an extra year, so i feel very lucky to have gotten more time with him.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

thats realllly sad  rip bailey


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks jamie


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

RIP so sorry for your loss, god knows what I would do if I lost my tigger


----------

